# PR Are Now Intl Students Say the Oz Gov



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

This week on Budget night the Fed Gov announced that Uni Fees will sky rocket for folks on PR. (Not the $2k - $3.5k increase on all Uni degrees) 
So why you are on PR for 4 years, for Uni now you will no longer pay the Aust rate of approx $25k for a degree but approx $70k the Intl fees for a degree.

I know some school leaver who will have to wait 2 years after leavings school now before going to Uni. Bummer. 
_
Australian permanent residents and most New Zealand citizens will no longer be able to apply for Commonwealth supported university places._
source ABC Australia News Under Foreigners, Click Here for link


----------



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

" for example, would see the cost of an arts degree rise from $6,349 a year to $29,632 and for a science degree from $9,050 to $35,824. "

Per year, so times that 3 years, $100,000 for a common Science Degree while on PR now. 
Source below:
University fees in Australia to rise from 2018

Currently you come on a Temp for 2 years, then get PR for 4+ years. Now you are considered not as a Resident for Education in Oz.

So many will be forced onto Centrelink while waiting to go to Uni now.


----------



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

Another VERY Good link here:

'We will leave': Kiwis and permanent residents reeling from uni fee hike | SBS News

The Turnbull government's university reforms will see permanent residents and New Zealand citizens pay the full price for attending Australian universities.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There are three levels of fees for University in Australia.

Domestic Commonwealth supported.
Domestic Full Fee.
International.

Australian permanent residents will no longer be able to apply for Commonwealth supported university places.

Does that mean they pay normal domestic fees?


----------

